

Refactor towards dependency injection - juriansluiman
http://juriansluiman.nl/article/131/refactor-towards-dependency-injection

======
juriansluiman
Author here. I am happy to hear some comments from you HN readers. This is the
start of my attempt to blog more often, get some experience in writing and
help others about a topic I think I have some experience in.

It is understandable that the topic is kinda junior level to most of you, as
you are not the target group to learn from it. Nevertheless, more experienced
programmers and writers can hopefully give me a few tips. Anything welcome!

